# Trotz DP nur 24 Hz



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Hey, habe mir den Acer XB280HK gegönnt und stehe nun vor dem Problem, dass ich trotz DisplayPort nur 24 Hz hab. An was liegt das?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Januar 2015)

Eine frage was für eine Grafikkarte haste du im gebrauch und wie ist die Auflösung zu Zeit eingestellt am Monitor?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

GTX 970 Amp Extreme läuft auf 3840x2160


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (23. Januar 2015)

Gibt es irgendiwe eine Auswahlmöglichkeit nach z.B DP 1.3 ?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Nein, im Monitormenü steht "Eingang: DP", kann aber nicht nach rechts oder links wechseln, der Monitor hat sowieso nur einen Eingang.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2015)

Benutzt du das mitgelieferte Kabel oder ein eigenes?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Das mitgelieferte.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2015)

Ok, was ist denn genau in der Nvidiasystemsteuerung einstellbar?
Nur die 24Hz?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Jap...genauso wie bei Windows und im Monitormenü.


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2015)

Hast du irgendwas bei der 3D Funktion verstellt oder vielleicht bei Vsync?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Weder noch..ich könnte den Monitor mal zurücksetzen auf Werk und schauen ob so das Problem behoben wird. 
Edit: Hat nichts gebracht


----------



## JoM79 (23. Januar 2015)

Dazu vielleicht mal ne Neuinstallation des Treibers machen.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Januar 2015)

Welchen Treiber Version hast bei dir drauf?Vielleicht einen anderen versuchen,ist schon merkwürdig das das nur mit 25 Hz angezeigt wird.Muß eigentlich dieses G-Sync Funktion im Treiber aktivieren oder wird das automatisch ausgeführt?Hab noch keine Erfahrung damit.


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

Wird automatisch ausgeführt und eingestellt...kann man aber manuell ausschalten. Treiber vom Monitor oder Grafikkarte oder beides aktualisieren?


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Januar 2015)

Ah moment hab das hier gefunden zu G-Sync,

Wie kann ich G-Sync aktivieren?

G-Sync wird automatisch von dem Nvidia-Treiber aktiviert werden, vorausgesetzt eine kompatible Grafikkarte ist bereits installiert. Oder diese kann manuell über die Nvidia Systemsteuerung unter dem Menüpunkt G-Sync aktiviert werden.

Wenn der Menüpunkt G-Sync nicht vorhanden ist, prüfen Sie bitte ob die installierte Nvidia-Grafikkarte kompatibel ist (GTX 650 Ti-Boost oder höher spec) und ob die Treiber korrekt installiert sind.

Es könnte am Treiber liegen ist meine Vermutung.


----------



## Brexzidian7794 (23. Januar 2015)

Ich würde nochmal alle Treiber deinstallieren und das restlos deinstallieren.Ohne das Treiberreste im System sind,das kannste mit DDU(Display Driver Uninstaller)machen im abgesicherten Modus und vorher die aktuellsten aber vorgänger Treiber downloaden und nochmal testen.

Display Driver Uninstaller (DDU) - Download - CHIP


----------



## Eol_Ruin (23. Januar 2015)

FranktheTank23 schrieb:


> Nein, im Monitormenü steht "Eingang: DP", kann aber nicht nach rechts oder links wechseln, der Monitor hat sowieso nur einen Eingang.



Hab mir mal gerade das Handbuch heruntergeladen.
Da gibts im OSD den Punkt "Setting" (Schraubenschüssel) und darin den Unterpunkt "DP".
Dort sollte *1.2* stehen

Hast du den zugehörigen Monitortreiber von der Acer-HP installiert?


----------



## FranktheTank23 (23. Januar 2015)

In dem Unterpunkt steht nur "DP" und man kann es auch nicht ändern...werde jetzt das mal mit den Treibern versuchen...die Treiber von Acer selbst sind 2 Dateien..die eine im .inf Format die andere im .icm Format...ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung wie man mit solchen Dateien umgeht..


----------



## FranktheTank23 (24. Januar 2015)

Hab mich gerade an den Acer Support gewendent. Der meinte, dass es womöglich am Kabel oder an der Grafikkarte liegen sollte, da der Bildschirm nur das ausgeben kann, das er von der Grafikkarte bekommt. Werde jetzt mal ein anderes Kabel versuchen..vielleicht klappt es ja dann.


----------



## FranktheTank23 (24. Januar 2015)

Ok...aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich ohne etwas gemacht zu haben jetzt 60 Hz auswählen...komisch xD Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben  DANKE


----------



## ThomasGoe69 (24. Januar 2015)

FranktheTank23 schrieb:


> Ok...aus irgendeinem Grund kann ich ohne etwas gemacht zu haben jetzt 60 Hz auswählen...komisch xD Trotzdem vielen Dank an alle die geholfen haben  DANKE



Haha...typisch Computer mal wieder, na...dann ist ja alles prima, dann viel Spaß beim Zocken und Co


----------

